# Snake?



## SLUGGER (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone got an idea of what kind?  Found it in Mississippi last week while working.


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 28, 2005)

my guess is a king snake.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 28, 2005)

My guess is a red and black pig-tail snake.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 28, 2005)

What Phil said.


----------



## Mac (Oct 28, 2005)

king


----------



## GAGE (Oct 28, 2005)

That is a good looking snake!


----------



## Mac (Oct 28, 2005)

*I don't kill  them*



			
				GAGE said:
			
		

> That is a good looking snake!


 

I still don't like snakes.


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 28, 2005)

*This snake is ........*

an Eastern Mudsnake. Aquatic, specialized feeder on eel or large aquatic salamanders. Nice Find. They grow large too up to 6'.


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 28, 2005)

fintdiver is correct.  It is, indeed a Mudsnake.

The Snakeman


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 29, 2005)

mudsnake


----------



## deersled (Oct 29, 2005)

That is neat. I caught one of these about a month ago in Peachtree City. Had never seen one before. It played dead after I let it go. Just rolled over on its back. That's weird that it is an aquatic snake? I found it high and dry, with no bodies of water around. I couldn't even find it on the internet. Thanks guys.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, it's a mud snake.  They have a really pointy tail & specialize in eating crawfish.  Pretty neat snake.  They myth that goes with this snake is that it is a stinging snake & can inject venom with its pointy tail.  The "venom" is supposed to kill people, animals, trees, whatever is stuck.  It will sometimes poke you with its tail when you catch it, but not a big deal...

The ones that roll over on their back are usually hog-nosed snakes.


----------



## Hawg (Oct 31, 2005)

Mudsnake


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 31, 2005)

http://museum.nhm.uga.edu/gawildlife/reptiles/squamata/serpentes/colubridae/fabacura.html


----------



## duckhead2 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a water snake.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice shot.  Haven't seen one of those before.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2007)

Old timers around home always called em copper belly moccasins, and naturally, thought they were deadly poison. I`ve seen some down this way that were just plain mud colored, with that shiny belly. I don`t see as many anymore.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, a mud snake. Those are really pretty when they are wet and shiny and their red belly glistens.


----------

